# Panasonic Lumix DMC-GX7



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

Hello has anybody got one of these cameras and if yes any good anybody tried against the Sony a6000 that seems to be the favourite on here any for's and against thanks is there much difference in sensor size i know the Sony is larger does size matter,


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

bowie said:


> Hello has anybody got one of these cameras and if yes any good anybody tried against the Sony a6000 that seems to be the favourite on here any for's and against thanks is there much difference in sensor size i know the Sony is larger does size matter,


 There's a few V's out there that can be useful at times

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Panasonic+Lumix+DMC-GX7&oq=Panasonic+Lumix+DMC-GX7&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60l2&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=panasonic+lumix+dmc+gx7+vs+sony+a6000

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Panasonic+Lumix+DMC-GX7&oq=Panasonic+Lumix+DMC-GX7&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i60l2&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#q=panasonic+lumix+dmc+gx7+vs+sony+a6000&tbm=vid


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I would say sensor size and/or number of pixels does matter. Not because it allows you to create a giant poster to adorn the side of some exotic building (which it does), but because it allows you to do some interesting image cropping back on the PC/Mac...and still end up with a decent quality image. I really enjoy this type of composition which has only really become possible with these high pixel count sensors.


----------



## Krispy (Nov 7, 2010)

Here's a good site that allows you to compare features of 2 cameras side by side...this should show GX7 vs A6000

http://www.imaging-resource.com/cameras/panasonic/gx7/vs/sony/a6000/


----------

